# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nisatel

## EneaAd

Pershendetje,
Internet Provider NISATEL
6Mbps - 1500 lek te reja
Kosto intalimi 0
Kosto Kontrate 0
Kontrate pa pentalitet edhe pa limite qendrueshmeri.

Ka njeri qe eshte klient i NISATEL, nqs po si eshte sherbimi?

----------

